# Your Worst Gear



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, what's the worst gear you've ever been cursed with having to deal with, either bought, found, or been given. What are those sorry pieces of crap on the market our fellow riders should avoid?

For me it's gotta be Addidas Campus sneakers. Great for casual walking around but on flats with pins they rip up fast and are only slightly more comfortable than bamboo under fingernails.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

all dakine gloves.
none of them fit correclty, they are either too tight, too loose, too long too short.
the two pairs i got that seem to fit correctly never really felt good and the stiching started falling apart after two days ride(no crash).
i got the same kind of results with their winter gloves also.

Dakine make good stuff(backpakcs for example) but their gloves are the worst crap IMO


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

The soles of my Six Six One Filter shoes do not grip very well on flat pedals. My feet slipped off so many times and almost caused a serious injury. The rest of the shoe is nice and comfortable, but the soles are poor compared to Five Ten shoes.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ True dat! 5 10 Sam Hill's rule, but that's a different thread.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Fox Ranger shorts liner. Avoid!


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I generally love Endura gear, but the snap-in chamois liner shorts that come with the Hummvee's are total crap. Feels like a diaper, and way too much padding up front in the junk area.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

tartosuc said:


> all dakine gloves.
> ...
> Dakine make good stuff(backpakcs for example) but their gloves are the worst crap IMO


I've had a pair of Dakine Sentinels for the past year, never lost so much as a stitch, fit me just fine.
On the other hand, I've never really had a memorably bad experience with gear.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

sodak said:


> Walking out like a boss..


This guy has.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> Fox Ranger shorts liner. Avoid!


Yeah, Fox Altitude liner would probably be my choice. The outer shorts are fine.


----------



## ppokit (Oct 9, 2011)

Padded shorts/tights from Aldi or Lidl.....cheap for a reason (ouch).
However, their tops & jackets are cheap & excellent quality.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Teflon-coated shift cables, the ones with a dark coat of teflon that slowly puverizes and seizes. After it mixes with dirt and does its self-destructive job, you also have to replace the clogged cable housing.

Tip: always use stainless cables.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish there was more woman-specific gear. I usually end up purchasing gear (clothing, body armour etc) that is ill-fitting but it's the only thing available at the time... I've had to either return or give away items, (knee/shin pads, shoes, jerseys, shorts)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I had a pair of Jett shorts that seamed kind of flimsy and blew out a seam. On the other hand, since then, I've read nothing but raves on here about Jett and their customer service. Maybe I should try to find them and contact Jett, but I feel kind of odd complaining about a pair of shorts that died 2-3 years ago.

I seem to accumulate helmets. I have a Giro Xar and an Urge Endur-O-Matic, and I'm not thrilled with either. I think I'll try a Bell Super and see how that fits me.

Dakine gloves don't fit me either. I've had better luck with TLD and Royal.


----------



## Alaskagriz (Aug 27, 2011)

Club Ride jersey - I've never had a shirt get so many loose threads after just a few rides. And the fabric does not dry or wick. If it gets wet it feels like wearing a nasty wet towel. Not sure who thought that using that fabric was a good idea for mtb gear. None of my cheapo jerseys even have that problem. Considering the price it was a huge disappointment and qualifies for worst gear ever.

Not just banging on CR, because I have the Club Ride shorts and they are awesome.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

That's funny. I just got a Club Ride jersey, and I really like it. I've only had it on a couple rides though, and I sweat like a faucet, so I guess I'll see what happens.

On the other hand, I bought a pair of Jett Raptors, and after three rides, they split a seam on the front. I contacted them, and it took a few weeks, but they sent me a new pair of 2013 shorts. They couldn't replace the color I had, but offered me my choice of black or grey. I said grey, but they sent black. Oh well. Nice shorts, and they took care of me. I was only a couple months out though.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

That's exactly where my Raptors blew out, too. I guess I really should contact them

I'm a fan of CR jerseys, and am also a bit surprised to read that. I have three (managed to find them all on sale or discounted). I generally wear them in dry conditions (intermountain west) so I guess I can't comment too much on moisture, beyond sweating. They handle that fine for me. Haven't had any durability issues since fall. I have several friends with a year+ on theirs.


----------



## Alaskagriz (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah I really wanted to like the CR jersey because they look great - they just didn't perform for me at all.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

O.K. new rule, no reading Playboy if wearing the Jett Raptor shorts.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Haven't had any problems with my CR "new west" jersey/shirt. I don't do any hard riding in it, though. I mostly wear it for laid back bike path jaunts, or bike n' beer / pub crawl type rides. Wish they were just a bit cheaper in price, though!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Price Point short liners. I've had them for about 3 weeks now and no matter how hard I try, these things are just awful. They were on sale for $10, figured what the heck how bad could they be for $10? Let me tell you, the sizes run way small, the leg grippers rip all the hair off you legs, the chamois is just thick enough to be uncomfortable while off the bike, but thin enough to not give any comfort while on the bike. Wish I'd have put an extra $7 and bought the Nashbar short liners, MUCH better product.

Price Point does many things well but short liners aren't one of them.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the zipper and buttons on fox shorts are a joke. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Fox gloves, never held up good for me. The closure always comes apart. I've had a set of Dakine's all last season and threw them in my pack for extra's in spring. I have had a set of fox's that were free from a friend and they are already falling apart. 2nd ride the closure was falling apart already!


----------



## WWStone (Oct 5, 2005)

A few years ago anything from Sombrio was a joke, gloves lasted a ride or two. Riding jersey and shorts were crap. I do however have 2 pairs of their shoes and I quite like them.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Funny... As I read the title to this thread, the first thing that popped into my head was a pair of Dakine gloves I had for a VERY short time. 
The stitching started letting go on the very first ride. 
I wear Troy Lee now. They're solid performers.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Kali Knee Pads


Just about any stitch on them has failed and had to be re-sown.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Fox is not doing well. On the other hand (ha!) I've had a fee pairs of Fox gloves and they've mostly been good.


----------



## robin_hood (Feb 8, 2006)

661 2x4 forearm and elbow pads, they move when you fall and don't portect you.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Thor Elbow Pads - They were cheap, but were just darn uncomfortable to wear. Currently have Poc, get what you pay for I suppose.

Thor Static Elbow Guards 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Older year Race Face Atlas gloves - had some really shitty velcro material on the wrist cinch that simply did not hold.





Big Bear (First Rid... err I mean Crash) from Varaxis on Vimeo.

I seriously cannot find good "low profile" elbow pads. Had two crashes on G-Form elbow pads and they did little to protect my elbow.















661 Evo Elbow Pads slip on me. I'm always re-adjusting them on the ride, and I even downsized as much as I could. The velcro strap is just really narrow and wimpy, able to be stretched quite a bit with very little force, doing virtually nothing, definitely not helping to secure the pad into place. I've had blown out white cotton socks that have better elasticity.

Can't find any shin pads I like either. Tried G-form and 661 shin... G-Form is just a pain in the ass to take off, since the lower opening is so small it doesn't fit over the heel and has very limited stretch. The 661s just don't fit well with my knee pads, 661 Kyle Straits. Neither look good. I have opted to go without--regrettably, I opened a nice gash on my shin when I took a corner a bit too close and hit a tree root stub with my shin. Shin pads would've helped then! Probably would help as a barrier vs ticks too, now that they've been found to be positive for lyme disease in my area.









RaceFace Flank knee-shin combo pads had a tendency to slip down and it lasted under a year before it got shredded. Not recommended.

I should just go for "real" armor, like RaceFace Rally FRs, but I ride mostly XC-trail, sometimes a bit too aggressively; I just don't want bulky hard shelled pads.

Not a fan of Nema shorts, nor shorts with only 1 button securing the front. Didn't like their Podium since it was too heavy, too hot, too unwieldy especially with the big rubber plate armor on the side of the thighs. Their baggies were just bad... think old men's short-short swim trunks, except kind of tight, with a padded liner sewn in, and a pocket that can barely hold a single key, and a waist drawstring.

I have one of the Club Ride shirts. I think I have the mechanic's shirt one. I do not like the inside seams on them. I've opted to wear a shirt under them, but that kind of makes them not for summer. Looks better with a shirt under it, considering how I don't like to fasten the top button. I like the collared shirt look, but I much prefer the Jett Ride jersey's looks and feel, which is much silkier, compared to the stretch nylon feel of the CR.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Probably the Bassworm for my STX derraileur which wouldn't shift at the slightest trace of dust. 

You kiddies are going to have to Google Bassworm and STX. This is going back a while.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr.Quint said:


> Fox Ranger shorts liner. Avoid!


I like the shell on them because it's fitted - not downhill baggy. So I've since cut the liners and underneath wear Voler lycra. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rockhop said:


> Probably the Bassworm for my STX derraileur which wouldn't shift at the slightest trace of dust.
> 
> You kiddies are going to have to Google Bassworm and STX. This is going back a while.


Was that that thing that was a piece of surgical tubing that went over the derailleur cable to add tension so Shimano would shift with Sram Twistshifters??
I remember those.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah pretty much. But now that I think of it those first gen Grip Shift may be the worst kit. I would ghost shift every time I lifted the front wheel.

I still don't see what the appeal is with those. With thumb shifters you can shift, brake and steer at the same time.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

I use Fox Launch Knee Pads primarily for shin protection with flats. The fit, work very well, and not too hot, even where I live in Guam. Launch elbow pads, too.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Fox Van 180 RC2....super stiff from factory, found there was no oil in it and bushings wearing on the stantions...Fox replaced uppers and rebuilt it and still rode pretty stiff (under sprung).
Fox Launch knee pads, the hard ones. Straps kept unbuckling and slipping down. Sunline V1 Am stem, could not keep the bars/stem from rotating from center. Alpinestars Manual Shorts, the newest ones, no stretch, hot, chamois liner a joke (they were like breifs) and cut oddly. 
Saddly have had bad experience with Shimano brakes....Newest XT brakes leaked bad, Saint M810s leaked worse, now my Saint M820s are leaking at the lever.
The worst is the Crank Brothers Cobalt 1 seatpost.....would not clamp down enough on any saddle so it would end up sliding back and the clamps would get stuck on the post....and come on a Torx screw?


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

I was going to say Fox Launch Pads then they get a shout out a few posts above. They've slid out of position on every crash I've had wearing them and I ended up with dirt and rocks inside them cheese grating my skin off.

Second to that would be my Fox mountain bike helmet. Super uncomfortable around the forehead and I hate the adjuster on the back of the head. The visor drops sweat right back in your face too.

No more Fox gear for me.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The worst product I've ever owned was the Tioga Clipless pedals that came with my first "real" mountain bike, a 96 Trek 8700. When i could get into them junkers it was hard as all hell getting out.


For modern gear I have a few items I don't care for, like the Endura liners (expensive but with a crappy pad!), the roc-loc on my Giro Phase helmet is really hard to tighten without pushing the release button at the same time, and my flexy ass rock shox reba 29 fork. 

Otherwise I feel that bike gear now-a-days is so much better, especially the mid level stuff. Both cheap and expensive don't seem to last as long as the mid priced-durably made goods.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Most anything by Giro. Their gloves fall apart after a few trail rides and the RocLoc 5 helmet system is so damn fragile. But the Giro helmet did save my noggin in a crash once, promptly replaced with a Lazer lid. I did grab a Giro Feature as an impulse buy and it's so low-tech and bombproof for skatepark and aggressive trail riding. 

WTB Tires - have ridden most of them on different bike setups and havent had fun once. Love WTB saddles though. 

Ritchey seatposts - bend so easily, worst clamping mechanism ever. Hit a bump climbing with your weight on the nose of the saddle and the clamps will slip 75% of the time.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

There are some ladies shop on internet, names evade me, dirty divas or something that caters more to women? I agree, you should have more choices and I am sure as more women get into mountain biking the range will get better.


----------

